# Mount Snow Mtn Bike Fest Hires Pedro's Alum



## mtsnowfish (Jul 1, 2009)

Renée Hicks, the former coordinator of the Pedro’s and Kenda Mountain Bike Festivals, is joining up with Mount Snow for their Mountain Bike Festival to be hosted on August 7-9, 2009. 

“Renée brings a wealth of industry knowledge and will help us turn a fun event into the must attend bike festival on the east coast” says Greg Fisher, Marketing Operations and Event Director at Mount Snow.

With this hiring Mount Snow is committed to replacing what many people have come to know as Pedrosfest over the past 15 years. The Mount Snow Mountain Bike Festival will feature group led rides for all disciplines and ability levels, games and contests from a mud bog to the bicycle limbo, exhibitor and tech expos, movie showings, a special kids activities area, concerts and fireworks. 

Running concurrently with the festival is the US Kenda Cup East, USA Cycling’s Pro XCT tour presented by Sho-Air, the Kenda Downhill Series and the Trek Women’s Triathlon Series.

The schedule of events is packed with something for everyone from the beginner mountain biker to the most experienced road cyclist.

Parking for the festival is $10 per day, activities are free and camping is being offered. For more information go to www.mountsnow.com.

Registration for competitive events open at 
http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1727256


----------



## SpinmasterK (Jul 2, 2009)

Great move on their part. Renée did an outstanding job with the Pedro's Fest.


----------



## Gremf (Jul 7, 2009)

$30 bones/day and $10 to park, for what?  

I'd rather spend a day riding from the Hariman Dam to the Somerset Rez and back.  30+ miles of cross country riding.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

pay parking in Vermont..wow..


----------



## abc (Jul 8, 2009)

I would wait a year or two to see how it goes before doing it. 

I missed the Pedro's fest. I like the variety of riding in northern MA. A lot of it were run by volunteers. Maybe that's why it cost less there?

An alternative that's brewing up further north is the Vermont Mountain Bike Festival at Waterbury, which is this weekend. I believe it's only its second year. Anyone been last year? Or anyone going this year?


----------

